# LS2 Reliable Power



## LastZephyr23 (Sep 17, 2014)

Is a mild head and camshaft combo going to be reliable? I want a setup that will produce good power without sacrificing reliability.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It depends on the cam. The lobe shape will have an effect as much as lift. Most cams that give a significant boost in power though will need the springs replaced sooner than stock. Some need replacing (or at least testing) every 10,000-20,000 miles.


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

I was wondering about the valve springs too. How often should i replace mine with a 240/244 .608/.596 ?
Which are the best springs? I have around 8000 miles on them already


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd test at 20,000. You can get a spring tester pretty cheaply. You just take them out, use a vice and the gauge to test spring pressures and then compare to listed stock pressures at their open and close pressures. If they are getting weak replace. PRC are American and high quality.


----------



## LastZephyr23 (Sep 17, 2014)

Would supercharging be a good alternative to switching cams, head, and springs? 
My goal is to have a reliable cruiser that I take to the track on rare occasions. So what could I do further than basic bolt ons?


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

Fi will be better for a cruiser cause the car stays civilized.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes and in the long run probably cheaper


----------



## LastZephyr23 (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

